# ControlBooth.com One Year Anniversary!!



## dvsDave (Feb 19, 2004)

<center>We Made It


The first big milestone has been hit. It has been one year since the site went _officially_ public. (It was up a little beforehand, but was still in testing phase) In that time, ControlBooth.com has seen a jump from 50 hits a day to an average of over 3000 per day. In our first year, we saw a community form before our eyes. Not just any community, mind you... but a community of students and professionals posting side by side, asking and answering questions alike. ControlBooth.com has been blessed with a really great group of people. Everybody has something to contribute and another question to ask. It's the community and camaraderie that really defines the site. I am just the humble webmaster who created this community, but the denizens of ControlBooth.com made it what it is today and what it will be tomorrow. 
Thank all of you for making ControlBooth.com what it is today!!

-David Silvernail, webmaster of ControlBooth.com</center>


----------



## DMXtools (Feb 19, 2004)

And thank you, Dave, for giving us the opportunity. And congratulations!

John


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 19, 2004)

HAPPY BITRHDAY CBDC!

Many sites out there don't make it this far so you guys should be really proud of what you have done and that means all the members who post their comments and in doing so pass on the skills of their craft. To those members who have not posted yet - please do. Remember, there is no such thing as a stupid question (despite how hard I try).

I have only been a member for a short time but I have picked up on some great bits of info and that is without yet having been able to really delve in to the archives.

If you are a student, there is a new forum to discus aspects of your theatre programs at school and college and we would all like to hear about your experiences, and what you would like to see further developed.

What use is knowledge unless it is shared?

Cheers,


----------



## digitaltec (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Dave for providing all of us with this terrific space to share our ideas and get advice. I am proud to be apart of the community. There are alot of great people who make this site possible and worth viewing on a daily basis and I believe we all owe then our biggest thanks. Thanks to everyone that has helped me personally grow as a technician. Thanks again everyone for making Controlbooth.com what it is today and what it will continue to be in and future. See you all around the forum.


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Dave- its been fun


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Feb 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday Control Booth, it has been a great experience so far and I hope to keep it up for another year. Thanks


----------



## Nephilim (Feb 20, 2004)

Yay! Happy birthday, cb.com!

Hmm.... where's the party?


----------



## zac850 (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought this was the party

WOOOHOOOO


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 20, 2004)

Congrats to controlbooth and everyone on a great first year. 

I've heard comments from many who visit here who say this is the most interesting and informative place--mainly because of the variety of topics covered on every level by folks from such a wide range of backgrounds, but moreso because the bickering, hostility and petty ego-stroking that is done on other boards is not present here...nor will it ever be present here. This is a learning forum of information--where other groups are discussion groups for anything or by a group who share the same crafts and opinions, and egos and arguments can sometimes out-do the information passed on. This forum is about learning...it its about education & discussion...its about swapping info and helping out with ideas and experiences where all members no matter their background can contribute and have their information welcome....and the credit for the success of this goes to YOU the members, for the mutual respect you give each other, the flowing input and ideas and eagerness you share with your peers of all backgrounds for all the topics, the understanding that this is a learning website that is FUN and geared to sharing information. Everyone has something to contribute...not every post must be book-math-perfect and not open to debate or further understanding, and ideas and tips and tricks and so forth are just for the reader to take as they wish...and use, or not use, that information and weigh the pro's and cons for themselves. Not the complete disrespect for opinions, impatience and lack of tolerances and views that goes on other places that detracts from the learning and information presented. This place works well..and I'm glad it came about...the folks interested in learning on all levels, and sharing from all backgrounds, needed a forum like this. 

Well done folks and thanks to all the members for making this place a success...here's to another year... Cheers!!

-wolf


----------



## wemeck (Feb 23, 2004)

Congrats!!!!


----------

